# The US Women vs. Japan!



## random3434

Anybody going to watch for the World Cup?

Should be excting, and I'm not even a fan of soccer! 

Go girls!


http://www.livesoccertv.com/news/39...up-final-possible-tactics-and-lineup-for-usa/


----------



## High_Gravity

I'm going to watch the game Sunday, our womens team had done a damn good job in the World Cup and I hope they go all the way. USA!USA!USA!


----------



## FuelRod

Definitely am.


----------



## random3434

My sweetie's mom is from Japan, (he's half American/half Japanese)


He was going to take his mom to Japan to see her brother this summer, but because of all that happened he couldn't. 

But, this will be an exciting game to watch, and whoever wins, at least he'll be happy!


I'm pulling for the USA..one of the gals that scored a goal against France  ( Cheney )  is from Indy!


----------



## Wiseacre

Good luck to 'em, go USA!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gee, why is soccer the most exciting sport on the planet? Why has Frank taken time off during every World Cup since 1982 to watch USA, Italy or Brasil?

Oh, I don't know, try watching this and see if you can figure it out for yourself

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qDf_twsZBI]&#x202a;Women&#39;s World Cup 2011 Germany Abby Wambach Extra Time Goal USA vs Brazil&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Chris

The U.S. women's soccer team is my favorite sports team. I never miss a game.

Go USA!

And Alex Morgan should be starting for Christ's sake!


----------



## California Girl

Why? 

The whole point of watching soccer is to watch hot guys in shorts, isn't it?


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

Echo Zulu said:


> Anybody going to watch for the World Cup?
> 
> Should be excting, and I'm not even a fan of soccer!
> 
> Go girls!
> 
> 
> Japan vs USA Women



I sleep in the afternoons but I will record it and watch it when I get up because there is no way I will miss it after seeing that game against Brazil.


----------



## Douger

Little white balls. The world is going to hell and people are more concerned with little white balls than killing Nazi's. FUCK.


----------



## HUGGY

Echo Zulu said:


> Anybody going to watch for the World Cup?
> 
> Should be excting, and I'm not even a fan of soccer!
> 
> Go girls!
> 
> 
> Japan vs USA Women



Not as exciting as girls wrestling in various gooey stuff but ...ya..I'll watch.


----------



## random3434

Douger said:


> Little white balls.  little white balls........




Thanks for letting us know about your balls, but TMI..............


----------



## random3434

Getting food made, the grill will be fired up soon, having people over to watch USA vs. Japan.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I detest soccer, but that goal in the Brazil game was 57 different kinds of amazing.


----------



## HUGGY

Why doesn't soccer have cheer leaders????

Just asking...


----------



## boedicca

The game is must see TV chez boe today, accompanied by Waffle Brunch for mr. boe.

42 minutes until Show Time!


----------



## westwall

Yes, my daughter and I will be watching and then we are off on her first ever camping trip.  Just an overnighter so she can get a feel for it.  Moms staying home to take care of the kittens (plus she doesn't like camping).


----------



## CrusaderFrank

CrusaderFrank said:


> Gee, why is soccer the most exciting sport on the planet? Why has Frank taken time off during every World Cup since 1982 to watch USA, Italy or Brasil?
> 
> Oh, I don't know, try watching this and see if you can figure it out for yourself
> 
> &#x202a;Women's World Cup 2011 Germany Abby Wambach Extra Time Goal USA vs Brazil&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



The goal scorer gets the credit and hug but that phenomenal crossing pass is why they scored


----------



## westwall

AAAHHHHHHHH!!  0-for 4 attempts...oh so close!


----------



## Wiseacre

USA scores!!!    1-0, 68th minute.


----------



## Wiseacre

Japan ties it, 1-1 80th minute.


----------



## Foxfyre

We've been watching it.  And we aren't soccer fans either, but this is a special deal.  Go USA!!!!


----------



## boedicca

I have a feeling this is headed for OT.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

How many miles must they run per game?


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Whatever it was the Japanese Goalie just said, I am sure it was very rude


----------



## Wiseacre

Wambaugh scores on a header, USA up 2-1 with 15 minutes to go.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Less than two minutes before the game is over, the Japanese tie up.


Fat lady has to go back.   No sining yet.


----------



## Wiseacre

Japan ties it again!  3 minutes to go!


----------



## rightwinger

Japan wins...

And I still hate soccer


----------



## Anachronism

THEIR VISAS TO RETURN TO THE US SHOULD BE REVOKED IMMEDIATELY!!!!!

Two leads lost and a total inability to score on a fucking PENALTY KICK!!!! Disband this team and program TODAY.


----------



## rightwinger

The penalty kicks were weak......deserved to lose


----------



## Wiseacre

Defensive mistakes lost it for 'em, never shoulda gone to OT, let alone penalty kicks.   Credit the Japanese women though, they really battled hard.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Japanese women played like the 69 Mets.


----------



## bodecea

Anachronism said:


> THEIR VISAS TO RETURN TO THE US SHOULD BE REVOKED IMMEDIATELY!!!!!
> 
> Two leads lost and a total inability to score on a fucking PENALTY KICK!!!! Disband this team and program TODAY.



Fuck you


----------



## bodecea

Baruch Menachem said:


> Less than two minutes before the game is over, the Japanese tie up.
> 
> 
> Fat lady has to go back.   No sining yet.



This was the problem...as soon as we got ahead, we rocked back and went defensive....I blame this loss on coaching.


----------



## Chris

Kudos to the Japanese, they played well.

We hit the posts and the crossbar about 4 times.

Plus, Buehler should never start over Sauerbrunn.


----------



## random3434

CrusaderFrank said:


> Japanese women played like the 69 Mets.



Yep, we heard an announcer on ESPN say it was like the "Miracle on Ice"

Congrats to Japan! Their country needed this, after all they have been through.

It's just a game folks.

Look for our USA Woman to win the Summer Olympics in 2012. 






Maybe!


----------



## Anachronism

Echo Zulu said:


> Congrats to Japan! Their country needed this, after all they have been through.



Give me a friggin break. This has nothing more to do with that than the Saints winning the Super Bowl somehow undoes the massive destruction of Hurricane Katrina.



Echo Zulu said:


> It's just a game folks.



NOTHING is "just a game" when they're keeping score, EZ. 



Echo Zulu said:


> Look for our USA Woman to win the Summer Olympics in 2012.



I hope not. At least not if the same team and coach are sent there that went to the WWC.


----------



## random3434

Anachronism said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to Japan! Their country needed this, after all they have been through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a friggin break. This has nothing more to do with that than the Saints winning the Super Bowl somehow undoes the massive destruction of Hurricane Katrina.
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a game folks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOTHING is "just a game" when they're keeping score, EZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look for our USA Woman to win the Summer Olympics in 2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope not. At least not if the same team and coach are sent there that went to the WWC.
Click to expand...


I promise you, your life will not be impacted in ANY WAY by the game today, or any sports game ever played. Unless of course you lost money to a bookie on this game or something.

Calm down, it's going to be OK, I promise!


----------



## Warrior102

I loved the girls on both sides. 
They kicked ass - 
My youngest son - now 18 - has been playing soccer since he was 5. Tough sport once you get to the "adult" level
My condolences to Japan for the tsunami and carnage. Hopefully this victory will give you nice people a boost. Having lived in Japan for several years, they are WONDERFUL people and would have been just as joyous - had America won.


----------



## Anachronism

Echo Zulu said:


> I promise you, your life will not be impacted in ANY WAY by the game today, or any sports game ever played. Unless of course you lost money to a bookie on this game or something.



I don't bet or gamble in any form. That's an activity for idiots.

I wasted more than two hours of my life paying attention to that game today. Two hours that I will not be able to get back. My time is very precious to me, so I do not like to waste it on losing causes. Especially when they should not have been losing causes.


----------



## Mad Scientist

CrusaderFrank said:


> Japanese women played like the 69 Mets.


Not being interested in "Futbol" that's how I saw your post!


----------



## bodecea

Anachronism said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, your life will not be impacted in ANY WAY by the game today, or any sports game ever played. Unless of course you lost money to a bookie on this game or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't bet or gamble in any form. That's an activity for idiots.
> 
> I wasted more than two hours of my life paying attention to that game today. Two hours that I will not be able to get back. My time is very precious to me, so I do not like to waste it on losing causes. Especially when they should not have been losing causes.
Click to expand...


You poor poor baby.   Give us an address to send the condolence flowers to.


----------



## Patrick2

Soccer sucks - a bunch of idiots running around the field bouncing balls off their heads.   Like most women's sports, women's soccer sucks more.  It's basically a kind of Special Olympics.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead

The USA put together a great team that represented my country well so I have no complaints.

And much kudos to the Japanese team that would simply not give up.

Now, if the Red Sox could just beat the Rays in this 15-inning scoreless marathon Im trying to keep up with while at work


----------



## L.K.Eder

CrusaderFrank said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, why is soccer the most exciting sport on the planet? Why has Frank taken time off during every World Cup since 1982 to watch USA, Italy or Brasil?
> 
> Oh, I don't know, try watching this and see if you can figure it out for yourself
> 
> &#x202a;Women's World Cup 2011 Germany Abby Wambach Extra Time Goal USA vs Brazil&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal scorer gets the credit and hug but that phenomenal crossing pass is why they scored
Click to expand...


that was a nice cross and a nice header, but actually it's a horrible fault of the "goal-keeper".


----------



## bodecea

Patrick2 said:


> Soccer sucks - a bunch of idiots running around the field bouncing balls off their heads.   Like most women's sports, women's soccer sucks more.  It's basically a kind of Special Olympics.



Yeah, like you could hold a candle to any on that team.     Or any of those teams.


Tho you might like the Brazilians...they whine and fake injuries.


----------



## High_Gravity

Thought our girls had it, what a shame.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anachronism said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you, your life will not be impacted in ANY WAY by the game today, or any sports game ever played. Unless of course you lost money to a bookie on this game or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't bet or gamble in any form. That's an activity for idiots.
> 
> *I wasted more than two hours of my life paying attention to that game today. Two hours that I will not be able to get back. My time is very precious to me, so I do not like to waste it on losing causes. Especially when they should not have been losing causes.*
Click to expand...


I actually know how you feel Anachronism, I get angry whent the team I am rooting for loses and I feel like I wasted my time, thank god I didn't actually watch the whole game.


----------



## uscitizen

Soccer, just another example of furriners taking over my country....


----------



## Anachronism

High_Gravity said:


> Thought our girls had it, what a shame.



They should have had it, and you're right it is truly a shame. A shame on that coach, those players, and the entire program. A shame which they should not easily or quickly be forgiven for, either.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anachronism said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought our girls had it, what a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should have had it, and you're right it is truly a shame. A shame on that coach, those players, and the entire program. A shame which they should not easily or quickly be forgiven for, either.
Click to expand...


I was really impressed by Alex Morgan and Abby Wombach, they played their asses off and deserved to win. Reminds me of the 2010 Celtics, life isn't fair and these opportunities only come around so often, they will always look at this world cup as the one that got away.


----------



## Anachronism

High_Gravity said:


> .... they will always look at this world cup as the one that got away.



THIS World Cup? H_G they've been in THREE of the last FOUR WWC Finals and they've only won ONE Cup. At this point, choking is the NORM for this team. They don't have the guts, the spine, the heart or the Killer Instinct to put these teams away. Until they find that instinct, they will get no more support from me.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anachronism said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... they will always look at this world cup as the one that got away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS World Cup? H_G they've been in THREE of the last FOUR WWC Finals and they've only won ONE Cup. At this point, choking is the NORM for this team. They don't have the guts, the spine, the heart or the Killer Instinct to put these teams away. Until they find that instinct, they will get no more support from me.
Click to expand...


Oh wow I didn't know they were in that many world cups, they may have a problem with choking on the big stage like Lebron James. You are right something has to be done.


----------



## Anachronism

The first WWC was played in 1991. The US won it. We also won in 1999. In 1995, 2003, & 2007 we finished in Third Place (my aplogies, I thought we'd been the runner up in 2003). We ended up as the runner-up this year. We have also won 3 of the 4 Olympic Gold Medals in the sport (Silver in 2000).

This SHOULD be a sport that we dominate in. It definitely has been in the past. Results like yesterday are as unacceptable in my mind as the 1980 Miracle on Ice game was to the Soviets or the 1994 World Cup (Men's) own-goal that gave the US a victory was to the Columbians.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anachronism said:


> The first WWC was played in 1991. The US won it. We also won in 1999. In 1995, 2003, & 2007 we finished in Third Place (my aplogies, I thought we'd been the runner up in 2003). We ended up as the runner-up this year. We have also won 3 of the 4 Olympic Gold Medals in the sport (Silver in 2000).
> 
> This SHOULD be a sport that we dominate in. It definitely has been in the past. Results like yesterday are as unacceptable in my mind as the 1980 Miracle on Ice game was to the Soviets or the 1994 World Cup (Men's) own-goal that gave the US a victory was to the Columbians.



I agree with you we really should be winning these games, our womens team is definently good enough to do it but things always seem to go wrong in the Final moments, its frustrating cause these things only come around once every 4 years.


----------



## Anachronism

I would have had more respect for the ladies if they'd done something similar to the 1976 US Men's Olympic Basketball team, but that would probably be too much to expect. If you don't know THAT story, look it up. It makes the 1980 Miracle on Ice event even more poignant.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

1) soccer sucks
2) That was an awesome game no matter how you slice it.    Both teams were great.   The Japanese just were that little bit more tenacious.  They seemed to play better when they were down.   They sure were more focused at the end than the American team.   It just seemed that the American women got a bit too sure of themselves.
Either way, for a sucky sport, that was an awesome game from both sides.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

> FRANKFURT &#8212;





> Japan took a welcome break from months of tragedy on Monday, basking in its unlikely victory over the United States in the Women's World Cup soccer final.
> 
> They beat the Americans for the title in a riveting final Sunday night, 3-1 on penalty kicks, after coming from behind twice in a 2-2 tie. The star of the shootout was feisty goalkeeper Ayumi Kaihori, who made two brilliant saves in the shootout.
> 
> Joyous fans decked out in the national team's dark blue uniforms hugged and sang in Tokyo as they watched their team lift the winner's trophy on live broadcasts from Germany.
> 
> "This is a chance to forget the nuclear disaster and everything else, to just unite and celebrate," said 22-year-old Toru Komatsu.
> 
> All tournament long the teammates reminded the world they were playing for their battered country, still reeling from the devastation of the March 11 quake and tsunami. Did they ever. They held the gleaming trophy high above their smiling faces as confetti swirled around the podium, flecking their hair with gold.
> 
> "Before we went to the match tonight we had some commentary on television and we heard comments on the situation in Japan," coach Norio Sasaki said. "We wanted to use this opportunity to thank the people back home for the support that has been given."
> 
> This was Japan's first appearance in the final of a major tournament, and it had not beaten the Americans in its first 25 meetings, including a pair of 2-0 losses in warmup games a month before the World Cup. But the "Nadeshiko" pushed ahead, playing inspired soccer and hoping their success could provide even a small emotional lift to their nation, where nearly 23,000 people died or were reported missing.
> 
> After each game, the team unfurled a banner saying, "To our Friends Around the World &#8212; Thank You for Your Support." On Sunday, they did it before the match and afterward they had a new sign to display: Champion &#8212; the first Asian country to win this title. Saki Kumagai completed a fairy tale finish with the decisive spot kick.
> 
> Tournament MVP Homare Sawa forced penalties with an equalizer in the second extra period as Japan twice came from behind, and Kaihori saved two penalties in the shootout before Kumagai buried the winner. "I'm both delighted and surprised," said Kumagai. "I just hit the ball as hard as I could."
> 
> The Americans had taken the lead in the second half of normal time through a superb strike from Alex Morgan, but Aya Miyama capitalized on poor defending to equalize in the 81st minute.
> 
> The U.S. went in front for the second time in the match in the 104th minute through Abby Wambach's header but Sawa flicked in a corner to secure the Golden Boot with her fifth goal of the tournament. "I can't believe it," said Sawa. "We have got this result because we never stopped fighting until the end. This has been my goal and now I can take home the gold medal."
> 
> The team, whose Nadeshiko nickname comes from a pink frilled carnation symbolizing grace and beauty, is sure to be given a heroes' welcome when it returns after capturing the imagination of the Japanese public.
> 
> "There is no happier president than a World Cup winner," said Japan Football Association president Junji Ogura. "The players have showed the brilliance of Japanese women. I want Sawa to be on the organizing committee if Japan hosts the Women's World Cup."
> 
> The victory came against a backdrop of concern about the crippled nuclear power plant run by Tokyo Electric Power Co., which has leaked radiation into the sea and surrounding areas.
> 
> Several members of the national squad played for the former professional team sponsored by the electric company, with at least one working at the plant before it was damaged. But Nadeshiko provided at least a brief respite from the bad news on Monday morning.


----------



## Skull Pilot

That whole tie breaker **** in soccer is the worst possible rule.

It would be like settling a tie in basketball with a free throw contest.

Play until someone wins or don't plat at all


----------



## Skull Pilot

BTW what's with the fucking stupid asterisks **** going on here?

If I want to fucking swear it's not any mother fucker's right to censor me.

And the word s h i t is blocked but the word F U C K comes through.

That's fucking stupid no?


----------



## Moonglow

Anachronism said:


> I would have had more respect for the ladies if they'd done something similar to the 1976 US Men's Olympic Basketball team, but that would probably be too much to expect. If you don't know THAT story, look it up. It makes the 1980 Miracle on Ice event even more poignant.


----------



## Valerie

Congratulations to Japan.  Great game.  



That said, penalty kicks is a TERRIBLE way for a game of this magnitude to be decided.  

I say it would be better to play sudden death 'til your legs fall off...


----------



## Valerie

Skull Pilot said:


> BTW what's with the fucking stupid asterisks **** going on here?
> 
> If I want to fucking swear it's not any mother fucker's right to censor me.
> 
> And the word s h i t is blocked but the word F U C K comes through.
> 
> That's fucking stupid no?





****, really?


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what's with the fucking stupid asterisks **** going on here?
> 
> If I want to fucking swear it's not any mother fucker's right to censor me.
> 
> And the word s h i t is blocked but the word F U C K comes through.
> 
> That's fucking stupid no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****, really?
Click to expand...



  CRAP!


----------



## Wiseacre

Valerie said:


> Congratulations to Japan.  Great game.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, penalty kicks is a TERRIBLE way for a game of this magnitude to be decided.
> 
> I say it would be better to play sudden death 'til your legs fall off...




Agreed, they should play 15 minute periods until somebody scores and that's it.   Which the US team did, they scored first in OT, gameshoulda been over right then.   Penalty kicks are not the way you want the world championship to be decided.   Not sour grapes either, I'd say the same if the situation was reversed.    Congrats tot he Japanese, they stepped up when they had to.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd enjoyed seein' dem womens runnin' around, bouncin' onna field...

*Crisis-weary Japan lifted by World Cup victory*
_July 18, 2011 : After months of tragedy following earthquake, tsunami, and nuclear fallout, Japan finally got some good news: a historic win against the US  on their 26th attempt._


> Japan beat the US, taking the Womens World Cup soccer championship in a penalty shoot-out Sunday night in Germany, a victory that is being savored back home where good news has been in short supply.  After coming from behind twice, Japan finally got a win against the US  on their 26th attempt. Japan beat the US on penalty kicks 3-1 after the final ended 2-2.  The match was full of the kind of open attacking football that has been conspicuous by its absence in recent mens World Cup finals.
> 
> Japanese fans who woke up early, or stayed up late to watch the match, which kicked off at 3.45 a.m. local time, were rewarded with seeing the Japan womens team become the first Asian side to win a world title at any level.  Monday was designated a national holiday in Japan, Marine day, which meant sports bars in Tokyo were still full of fans singing happily at 7 a.m.  I cant believe theyre the world champions, it was fantastic the way they never gave up, says Risa Matsumoto, who watched the game at her local bar in Tokyo. It makes me proud as a Japanese woman.
> 
> The players dedicated their performances to the victims of the devastating March 11 earthquake and subsequent tsunami, and said they drew inspiration from the hardships faced in disaster-hit areas. Manager Norio Sasaki showed slides of the destruction to the team before last weekends victorious quarter-final against hosts and two-time champion Germany.  Its only a small thing compared to what happened in March, but it was good to have something to feel hopeful about  it was the first time since the disaster, says Hitomi Mizune, who got up to watch the game at home with her young son.
> 
> Seeing the TV news reports of the people in the disaster areas getting excited about the game made me realize that it really can have that kind of positive effect, says Ms. Mizune.  Many in Japan are hoping the "feel-good factor" will translate into enough spending to help lift an economy struggling to recover from the March disasters and electricity shortages caused by the subsequent nuclear crisis. One report in the local media today estimated the victory could boost economic activity by 1 trillion yen, or $12.5 billion.
> 
> *Never-say-die spirit*


----------



## Chris

Valerie said:


> Congratulations to Japan.  Great game.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, penalty kicks is a TERRIBLE way for a game of this magnitude to be decided.
> 
> I say it would be better to play sudden death 'til your legs fall off...



I'm with you on that one.

Play till someone scores.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anachronism said:


> I would have had more respect for the ladies if they'd done something similar to the 1976 US Men's Olympic Basketball team, but that would probably be too much to expect. If you don't know THAT story, look it up. It makes the 1980 Miracle on Ice event even more poignant.



I remember that, thats when the US Mens team was robbed doing to some error with the clock, and they refused their silver medals right?


----------



## Jos

*Japanese heroines reflect on triumph*




FIFA.com - Japanese heroines reflect on triumph


----------



## Jos

Skull Pilot said:


> BTW what's with the fucking stupid asterisks **** going on here?
> 
> If I want to fucking swear it's not any mother fucker's right to censor me.
> 
> And the word s h i t is blocked but the word F U C K comes through.
> 
> That's fucking stupid no?



***** D a r th ?


----------



## Anachronism

High_Gravity said:


> I remember that, thats when the US Mens team was robbed doing to some error with the clock, and they refused their silver medals right?



It wasn't a clock error. It was a decided attempt by the officials to give the Soviets THREE chances to win that game, which they eventually did in one of the most disgusting displays of officiating interference in Olympic history. Then again the man in charge of the the Olympic Basketball tournament had commented before the games that he didn't want to see the US win.

NONE of those silver medals have EVER been collected. They sit in a vault at the IOC building. The IOC every 10 years or so sends out letters about them. The standard response is.... "If you want to give me my Gold medal great, otherwise go pound sand." Most of the US Basketball players have it written into their wills that their descendents are not allowed to collect the silver medal either.


----------



## High_Gravity

Anachronism said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that, thats when the US Mens team was robbed doing to some error with the clock, and they refused their silver medals right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a clock error. It was a decided attempt by the officials to give the Soviets THREE chances to win that game, which they eventually did in one of the most disgusting displays of officiating interference in Olympic history. Then again the man in charge of the the Olympic Basketball tournament had commented before the games that he didn't want to see the US win.
> 
> NONE of those silver medals have EVER been collected. They sit in a vault at the IOC building. The IOC every 10 years or so sends out letters about them. The standard response is.... "If you want to give me my Gold medal great, otherwise go pound sand." Most of the US Basketball players have it written into their wills that their descendents are not allowed to collect the silver medal either.
Click to expand...


I applaude the team for taking that stand, US players are screwed by the refs routinely in international competition. During the last world cup the US scored a goal on Slovenia to go up 3-2 and the referee from the Islamic Nation of Mali waived it off and called it off sides, when it totally was not.


----------



## Spoonman

California Girl said:


> Why?
> 
> The whole point of watching soccer is to watch hot guys in shorts, isn't it?



maybe, if you're a woman, or gaybikersailor


----------



## ginscpy

USA women were 22-0-3 against Japan before the World Cup final.

Not a fluke.

USA should have won something like 5-1.

Japan gets their 2nd goal on a corner kick???

Give me a break.

2nd shortest team in the tourney - 5'4" ave.  Would wager the USA average is about 5'9".


----------



## High_Gravity

ginscpy said:


> USA women were 22-0-3 against Japan before the World Cup final.
> 
> Not a fluke.
> 
> USA should have won something like 5-1.
> 
> Japan gets their 2nd goal on a corner kick???
> 
> Give me a break.
> 
> 2nd shortest team in the tourney - 5'4" ave.  Would wager the USA average is about 5'9".



The first goal Japan scored shouldn't have happened, the US player took the ball and tossed to it to her team mate right in front of the goal after the goalie went down, when she should have blasted that shit out of bounds.


----------



## José

Anachronism said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that, thats when the US Mens team was robbed doing to some error with the clock, and they refused their silver medals right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a clock error. It was a decided attempt by the officials to give the Soviets THREE chances to win that game, which they eventually did in one of the most disgusting displays of officiating interference in Olympic history. Then again the man in charge of the the Olympic Basketball tournament had commented before the games that he didn't want to see the US win.
> 
> NONE of those silver medals have EVER been collected. They sit in a vault at the IOC building. The IOC every 10 years or so sends out letters about them. The standard response is.... "If you want to give me my Gold medal great, otherwise go pound sand." Most of the US Basketball players have it written into their wills that their descendents are not allowed to collect the silver medal either.
Click to expand...


*US basketball team my ass!!!!

Only if it is the United States of Zimbabwe!!*






         ​


----------



## José

Sorry folks

That was just a joke based on the fact that the US basketball team *DOES NOT* represent the demographics of the United States.

If America's basketball were *so overwhelmingly* dominated by hispanics I'd have no problem making a similar joke:

The United States of Bolivia or the United States of Paraguay, etc, etc...

That was just in good fun.


----------



## José

*THE IGNORE LIST

CURRENT MEMBERS: 71
NEWEST MEMBER: José
CHANGE TODAY:+1/-0*


----------



## Foxfyre

José;3889160 said:
			
		

> Sorry folks
> 
> That was just a joke based on the fact that the US basketball team *DOES NOT* represent the demographics of the United States.
> 
> If America's basketball were *so overwhelmingly* dominated by hispanics I'd have no problem making a similar joke:
> 
> The United States of Bolivia or the United States of Paraguay, etc, etc...
> 
> That was just in good fun.



  Okay then.  But those black guys on the team are Americans and no sports team is likely to match the demographics of the USA.  The fact is only a few white men can jump and a lot of black guys can.  I prefer to look for excellence instead of trying to match demographics.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Foxfyre*
> Okay then.  But those black guys on the team are Americans and no sports team is likely to match the demographics of the USA.  The fact is only a few white men can jump and a lot of black guys can.  I prefer to look for excellence instead of trying to match demographics.


----------



## High_Gravity

José;3889154 said:
			
		

> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that, thats when the US Mens team was robbed doing to some error with the clock, and they refused their silver medals right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a clock error. It was a decided attempt by the officials to give the Soviets THREE chances to win that game, which they eventually did in one of the most disgusting displays of officiating interference in Olympic history. Then again the man in charge of the the Olympic Basketball tournament had commented before the games that he didn't want to see the US win.
> 
> NONE of those silver medals have EVER been collected. They sit in a vault at the IOC building. The IOC every 10 years or so sends out letters about them. The standard response is.... "If you want to give me my Gold medal great, otherwise go pound sand." Most of the US Basketball players have it written into their wills that their descendents are not allowed to collect the silver medal either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *US basketball team my ass!!!!
> 
> Only if it is the United States of Zimbabwe!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


USA Basketball has to send the best they have Jose, if our best players are Black, Hispanic, Asian etc I don't really care, send them. Our US Hockey teams are predominantly white, and don't reflect the demographics of the US either.


----------



## High_Gravity

Foxfyre said:


> José;3889160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry folks
> 
> That was just a joke based on the fact that the US basketball team *DOES NOT* represent the demographics of the United States.
> 
> If America's basketball were *so overwhelmingly* dominated by hispanics I'd have no problem making a similar joke:
> 
> The United States of Bolivia or the United States of Paraguay, etc, etc...
> 
> That was just in good fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then.  But those black guys on the team are Americans and no sports team is likely to match the demographics of the USA.  The fact is only a few white men can jump and a lot of black guys can.  I prefer to look for excellence instead of trying to match demographics.
Click to expand...


Y'all need to keep an eye on my boy Kevin Love, best rebounder in the game and future star, he had the first 31 point/31 rebound game since Moses Malone in 1982.


----------



## kiwiman127

High_Gravity said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;3889160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry folks
> 
> That was just a joke based on the fact that the US basketball team *DOES NOT* represent the demographics of the United States.
> 
> If America's basketball were *so overwhelmingly* dominated by hispanics I'd have no problem making a similar joke:
> 
> The United States of Bolivia or the United States of Paraguay, etc, etc...
> 
> That was just in good fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then.  But those black guys on the team are Americans and no sports team is likely to match the demographics of the USA.  The fact is only a few white men can jump and a lot of black guys can.  I prefer to look for excellence instead of trying to match demographics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all need to keep an eye on my boy Kevin Love, best rebounder in the game and future star, he had the first 31 point/31 rebound game since Moses Malone in 1982.
Click to expand...


And Love plays for the next "it" teams!


----------



## High_Gravity

kiwiman127 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then.  But those black guys on the team are Americans and no sports team is likely to match the demographics of the USA.  The fact is only a few white men can jump and a lot of black guys can.  I prefer to look for excellence instead of trying to match demographics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all need to keep an eye on my boy Kevin Love, best rebounder in the game and future star, he had the first 31 point/31 rebound game since Moses Malone in 1982.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Love plays for the next "it" teams!
Click to expand...


I hope so, I'm a Celtics fan but I wouldn't mind a small market team like the T-Wolves getting the next few championships instead of the usual suspects like LA, they are going to get some players in there to keep Love around though when its his turn for free agency.


----------



## random3434

Larry Bird laughs at you all!


----------



## High_Gravity

Echo Zulu said:


> Larry Bird laughs at you all!



I love Larry Bird, I was too young to really watch him play but I watched some of his old games, I watched game 4 of the 1984 NBA Finals with Boston vs LA yesterday and the man was a beast, best small forward to ever lace them up.


----------



## random3434

High_Gravity said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Bird laughs at you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Larry Bird, I was too young to really watch him play but I watched some of his old games, I watched game 4 of the 1984 NBA Finals with Boston vs LA yesterday and the man was a beast, best small forward to ever lace them up.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm glad he came back to Indiana and is running the Pacers now. He loves his Celtics, but his heart  is back home in Indiana, where he belongs!


----------



## High_Gravity

Echo Zulu said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Bird laughs at you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Larry Bird, I was too young to really watch him play but I watched some of his old games, I watched game 4 of the 1984 NBA Finals with Boston vs LA yesterday and the man was a beast, best small forward to ever lace them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm glad he came back to Indiana and is running the Pacers now. He loves his Celtics, but his heart  is back home in Indiana, where he belongs!
Click to expand...


If he tried to run the Celtics there would be too much pressure to win championships, they would have been expecting that as soon as he walked in the door in Boston. Larry Bird is fine in Indiana, hell when he was coaching his Pacers took the 98 Bulls to 7 games and almost dispatched them.


----------



## kiwiman127

High_Gravity said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Bird laughs at you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Larry Bird, I was too young to really watch him play but I watched some of his old games, I watched game 4 of the 1984 NBA Finals with Boston vs LA yesterday and the man was a beast, best small forward to ever lace them up.
Click to expand...


Isn't ESPN Classic great!!!
A couple of weeks ago I watched a playoff series game between the Celtics and the Bulls in 1986, it went two overtimes and Jordan scoured 63 points,,,,but the Celtics won!


----------



## High_Gravity

kiwiman127 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Bird laughs at you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Larry Bird, I was too young to really watch him play but I watched some of his old games, I watched game 4 of the 1984 NBA Finals with Boston vs LA yesterday and the man was a beast, best small forward to ever lace them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't ESPN Classic great!!!
> A couple of weeks ago I watched a playoff series game between the Celtics and the Bulls in 1986, it went two overtimes and Jordan scoured 63 points,,,,but the Celtics won!
Click to expand...


That 1986 Celtics team was one of the best in NBA history.


----------



## kiwiman127

High_Gravity said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Larry Bird, I was too young to really watch him play but I watched some of his old games, I watched game 4 of the 1984 NBA Finals with Boston vs LA yesterday and the man was a beast, best small forward to ever lace them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't ESPN Classic great!!!
> A couple of weeks ago I watched a playoff series game between the Celtics and the Bulls in 1986, it went two overtimes and Jordan scoured 63 points,,,,but the Celtics won!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That 1986 Celtics team was one of the best in NBA history.
Click to expand...


No kidding!  As 1986 was pre-T-Wolves time, my best friend and I were Celtic fanatics (that when I got my Clover leaf tat).  We taped all the games of the finals.  Now if a person could ever find a VHS player!!  Thank God for ESPN Classic!
What amazes me is that every time I watch that specifc game, the Celtics win in 2 OT's!  Their friggen amazing!


----------



## High_Gravity

kiwiman127 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't ESPN Classic great!!!
> A couple of weeks ago I watched a playoff series game between the Celtics and the Bulls in 1986, it went two overtimes and Jordan scoured 63 points,,,,but the Celtics won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 1986 Celtics team was one of the best in NBA history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding!  As 1986 was pre-T-Wolves time, my best friend and I were Celtic fanatics (that when I got my Clover leaf tat).  We taped all the games of the finals.  Now if a person could ever find a VHS player!!  Thank God for ESPN Classic!
> What amazes me is that every time I watch that specifc game, the Celtics win in 2 OT's!  Their friggen amazing!
Click to expand...


If the Celtics even win another championship I am going to get a Celtics logo tatoo, but the way this looks now I may have to wait 35 years before I get the chance to do it. I think if the 2008 Celtics had gotten together 3-4 years earlier, they would also be considered a Celtics great team and they would have more titles. Now it looks like they are going to tap out with just 1 and its a shame because they definently deserve more championships, and Lebron does not deserve to ever win a title.


----------

